# Evening Standard interview with Oona King's surrogate



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/i-just-knew-oona-and-tiberio-would-be-great-parents-9071792.html?origin=internalSearch

This lady is so altruistic. It's clear from this interview and the DM one with Oona King that she's (Oona) desperate for another baby, I hope she can persuade her husband...


----------

